# Soft, High, Open, Wet (Cervix)



## ronnie211797

:coffee:
*S*oft
*H*igh
*O*pen
*W*et

I believe that is how your cervix is supposed to feel when pregnant. I am DPO 12 and there has been no sign of AF. My cervix is as mentioned above and I have high hopes. I believe this is my month! I am very hungry and also very sleepy. My nose has been stuffy for a while. I have lower back pain and a slight headache. My boobs are sore. I have had many other symptoms on and off after ovulating....
Things are looking good!

*Update:* After reading another thread, I realized that I mis-descibed my cevix! My cervix is in a weird position. It is high and sort of hidden in a small cavity, where I can only touch the tip. Is wet, but I can't tell if it is open or closed and it is soft!. CM is clear. I already ovulated and I am in my 2ww. AF is due on the 16th and there is no sign if her.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

That is how it is suppose to feel when you are ovulating. Checking your cervix during your 2ww won't help. Because during it slowly returns back to low firm and closed. But you're other symptoms are looking promising, hope you get your :bfp:!!


----------



## ronnie211797

I feel soooooo silly, still getting used to what every thing means.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Don't feel silly. You have some good other symptoms, when are you going to test???:haha:


----------



## ronnie211797

Pretty Sakura said:


> Don't feel silly. You have some good other symptoms, when are you going to test???:haha:

I am going to test on the 20th.


----------



## ttc#2usmcbaby

Hi Ladies! how are you doing in your cycle?? as PP said it sounds like you're in your O time. I check my CM&CP daily. still working on knowing on the CP though.

here's some Cervix info. for you darlin.
Cervix in Early Pregnancy: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/cervixpositionpregnancy.html

the web-site i read from all the time: https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/ht/cervixovulation.htm


----------



## ronnie211797

ttc#2usmcbaby said:


> Hi Ladies! how are you doing in your cycle?? as PP said it sounds like you're in your O time. I check my CM&CP daily. still working on knowing on the CP though.
> 
> here's some Cervix info. for you darlin.
> Cervix in Early Pregnancy: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/cervixpositionpregnancy.html
> 
> the web-site i read from all the time: https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/ht/cervixovulation.htm

After reading another thread, I realized that I mis-descibed my cevix! I my cervix is in a weird position. It is high and sort of hidden in a small cavity, where I can only touch the tip. Is wet, but I can't tell if it is open or closed and it is soft. CM is clear. I already ovulated and I am in my 2ww. AF is due on the 16th and there is no sign if her.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Fingers crossed for you, can't wait for you to test!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Funny how I just posted a similar question. After ages of googling different phrases I found this! Its exactly how mine feels right now, only I am on day 10 of a 28-30 day cycle. Opks havent come yet so Im trying to take note of cp. Also not feeling/seeing fertile cm yet. Wondering how long the cervix typically stays raised before O.


----------



## pinkflowebomb

OKAY I DONT KNOW HOW TO PUT THIS BUT IMA TRY... OK ME AND MY MAN ARE TRYING TO CONCEIVE A BABY WE BEEN HAVE SEX ALL LAST MONTH AND AT FIRST I SPOTTED FOR A FEW MINS THAN NOTHIN THAN I BEEN HAVING MORE CM THAN EVERY VERY SLIMY UGH SO GROSS... AND THAN MY CERVIX WAS HIGH AND CLOSED AFTER A WHILE.. CUZ WHEN WE STARTED IT WAS OPENED.. AND I STILL CAME ON BUT IT WAS A WEEK LATE AND NOW MY CERVIX IS HIGH WET AND OPEN AND IM HAVING THAT CM UM OUT AGAIN... BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT IT MEAN I KEEP LOOKING BUT NOTHING:shrug:


----------

